# Vintage Tressa Automatic



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Love this Tressa, not sure of the age but it looks like 1970's, it's in great condition, JoT tells me it is new old stock, no idea what the movement is, I will have to wait until someone has a look. At 36mm it is about as big as I can manage, it is also quite a thick watch. Day is changed by rotating the hands and the date by a button at the 4 position,

(❁´◡`❁) (❁´◡`❁)


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

It is nice looking. Love the gold colour.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Your Tressa looks good on you , congrats on your new acquisition . In the 70s they normally used A .Schild movements , yours is probably the AS 5206

.http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_5206


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Tazmo61 said:


> Your Tressa looks good on you , congrats on your new acquisition . In the 70s they normally used A .Schild movements , yours is probably the AS 5206
> 
> .http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_5206


 @Tazmo61 JoT tells me you are right  he had a look tonight

And @Roger the Dodger I will get some more pics done :yes:



stdape said:


> It is nice looking. Love the gold colour.


 Thank you, I don't normally go for gold colour but really like this one


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd wear that, nice.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I'd wear that, nice.


 give over.  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> give over.  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 I'm serious.. :angry:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nigelp said:


> give over.  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 It is a man's watch, quite big 36mm and heavy case

I like it a lot


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> It is a man's watch, quite big 36mm and heavy case
> 
> I like it a lot


 I do too, it is classy compared to many of the '70's offerings. :yes:

The Rados of that era were quiet striking too.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Its not the watch Jon, i just can't see @WRENCH wearing that in his tweeds, yes its nice enough if a bit loud, to go with it Wrench really needs a stripy shirt like mine and he knows the shirt i mean!

[IMG alt="Image result for the horror" data-ratio="100.00"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/79/39/21/793921d085a862e38604e207be3393af.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyway back to the watch @Roger the Dodger wanted a photo with the watch the right way up :grinning-face:










And JoT took a picture of the AS 5206-2 movement


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

im only joking its very nice indeed, you enjoy it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

rolexgirl said:


> Anyway back to the watch @Roger the Dodger wanted a photo with the watch the right way up :grinning-face:


 Lovely! I'd happily wear that. :thumbsup: Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

What does the 25 mean is it a anniversary edition ? Or similer


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> What does the 25 mean is it a anniversary edition ? Or similer


 jewels


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> jewels


 I don't think it's that as its a 21 Jewel movement


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

almost?

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?11&ranfft&0&2uswk&AS_5206_2



Iceblue said:


> I don't think it's that as its a 21 Jewel movement


 you are right it reminds me of the seiko 5 logo



Iceblue said:


> I don't think it's that as its a 21 Jewel movement


 [IMG alt="Image result for seiko 5 logo" data-ratio="63.96"]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160812/2ff155d87af4a350e7820bdc8882ae5f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> What does the 25 mean is it a anniversary edition ? Or similer


 It's not jewels, if you check the dial at 9 position it says 21 jewels

No idea what it means


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> I don't think it's that as its a 21 Jewel movement


 there are a lot advertised with a 25 jewel movement i wonder if the dial was intended for that movement? As soon as you type tressa 25 into goggle it comes up with loads of examples.

https://www.chrono24.com/all/tressa-25-jewels-automatic--id9601957.htm#gref



rolexgirl said:


> It's not jewels, if you check the dial at 9 position it says 21 jewels
> 
> No idea what it means


 seems odd ive just done a google search on it and they seem to all have 25 jewel movements in that era i wonder if its a cross over?

there seems to quiet a lot of info on WUS on them.

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/swiss-tressa-real-fake-1942481.html


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

@rolexgirl it's interesting as their are a few models with the 25 on the dial


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nigelp said:


> there are a lot advertised with a 25 jewel movement i wonder if the dial was intended for that movement? As soon as you type tressa 25 into goggle it comes up with loads of examples.
> 
> https://www.chrono24.com/all/tressa-25-jewels-automatic--id9601957.htm#gref
> 
> ...


 I don't think it is odd, 21 jewel AS movements were very common on the 1970's, in fact all those pictured on the WUS thread are 21 jewels and a quick search on EBay shows that nearly all of them are 21 jewel AS movements so I am not sure why you think they all seem to have 25 jewels.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> @rolexgirl it's interesting as their are a few models with the 25 on the dial


 have a look at wus, they used 17 and 21 and 25 to denote jewels from what i can gather, they are also saying there was a bit of mix and match going on, when tressa went bust in the qtz crisis and nos cases and dials were bought and assembled in the far east and sold on, thats how some of them have pieced it together, over there, of course its all guess work, but it makes some sense.



JoT said:


> I don't think it is odd, 21 jewel AS movements were very common on the 1970's, in fact all those pictured on the WUS thread are 21 jewels and a quick search on EBay shows that nearly all of them are 21 jewel AS movements so I am not sure why you think they all seem to have 25 jewels.


 i dont really im just trying to reason it out, and we dont seem to know why it says 25.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It's the proper movement it's all original the 25 will mean something without a doubt


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nigelp said:


> have a look at wus, they used 17 and 21 and 25 to denote jewels from what i can gather, they are also saying there was a bit of mix and match going on, when tressa went bust in the qtz crisis and nos cases and dials were bought and assembled in the far east and sold on, thats how some of them have pieced it together, over there, of course its all guess work, but it makes some sense.
> 
> i dont really im just trying to reason it out, and we dont seem to know why it says 25.


 Why would they put 25 on a shield and 21 jewels on the dial if the shield denoted the jewels? There are several on ebay with 99 in the shield, 99 jewels? I don't think so!



Iceblue said:


> It's the proper movement it's all original the 25 will mean something without a doubt


 So far I have seen 25, 27 and 99

Haven't seen 17 or 21


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It may be their are three models in the lux range the 25 the 27 and the 99 model variation nothing todo with the movement I may be wrong


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> It may be their are three models in the lux range the 25 the 27 and the 99 model variation nothing todo with the movement I may be wrong


 Yes , there was the 25 series , the 27 series and the 99 series . There was also the alarm , chrono and laser beam . More information here - If you scroll down it is in English - https://70swatchesgallery.wordpress.com/2011/02/26/tressa-lux/


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

There's one on Ebay with 27 on the dial. Other than that, it looks identical to me. #133035243623 if anyone's interested.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Tazmo61 said:


> Yes , there was the 25 series , the 27 series and the 99 series . There was also the alarm , chrono and laser beam . More information here - If you scroll down it is in English - https://70swatchesgallery.wordpress.com/2011/02/26/tressa-lux/


 I thought that may be the case


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> There's one on Ebay with 27 on the dial. Other than that, it looks identical to me. #133035243623 if anyone's interested.


 There seems to be a fair few NOS too .https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=tressa+lux+watch&_sacat=0


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

seems an odd number to put on the dial. Wonder why they called them 25 27 and 99? The laser beam one sounds fun.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

What a lot of discussion over my new watch :flushed-face:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

i know its amazing. Must have been a quiet day on here, it was either your new watch or water guns.


----------

